# Choosing a driver



## maggieman (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Fellas. New to the forum and HT pursuits. I have recently sold an audiophile system and turned the man cave into a family use area- a 7'8"x16'x26' theater.
Looking at building a sub driven by a HT-1300 from CSS, and would like a sub that will not lag to noticeably behind a set of Magnepan 1.7's when used as front mains when listening to music. I am thinking maybe 2 (or 4?) SDX10's or wait for the SDX15mkII. Do ya'll think the mkII might be a little slow or sloppy for musical use?
We have plenty of space for cabinets so size is not an issue.
Music interest vary widely but am fussier with sound quality when listening to jazz and classical.
So there ya go- want a sub as fast and "blendable" as the REL I just sold, but one that will also stand your hair up when movies are played.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

If I could give you a suggestion. For the price of the LT-1300 amp you could buy a behringer ep4000/2500 with a reckhorn B-2 from CSS for about the same price or maybe a little less money and have more power available and more flexibility.

Now since you're in a quite well sized room and cabinet size isn't a issue maybe you could consider going with 2 or 4 Trio 12 since they are about the same price as the SDX 10. You could also consider the SDX 15 MK II when it will come out but if you cannot afford more than one it's usually better to put more smaller subwoofer to have a better bass response on all the listening position than building a bigger subwoofer. This is all considering you want to buy CSS subwoofer wich are great subwoofer. There is also other option but I don't think I want to state them on this forum since Bob is working hard to build great product at great price. A 4 corner loaded Trio 12 room would have probably have great room response, alot of extension and even a massive output wich would give you a good headroom. Now this is in a perfect world but 4 subwoofer is kind of crazy

There is also other option such IB but since you're aiming in that direction that was what I had to say.

Steeve


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you're not in a hurry it may be worth your while to wait and see what the parameters are on the SDX15 mkII.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

the idea of a larger driver being sloppy, is when the motor can't control the cone, this isn't an issue with the SDX series drivers, as the motors are very powerful. there are plenty of small drivers that sound sloppy for the same reason.


----------

